# Anyone knows about?



## Kim_Francis (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi i just saw this pictures on Google, i wanted to know if this is a kit or a custom modification on this 1973 LeMans GTO, or maybe the owner is in this page with some luck!


----------



## Kim_Francis (Dec 14, 2017)

Here is an other picture:


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Kim_Francis said:


> Hi i just saw this pictures on Google, i wanted to know if this is a kit or a custom modification on this 1973 LeMans GTO, or maybe the owner is in this page with some luck!


No kit that I know of. Looks like a custom job.


----------



## Kim_Francis (Dec 14, 2017)

thanks yeah i think it may be a custom job...


----------

